# WTS Bear Victor Patriot/Fascor RH Recurve



## 555 (May 8, 2003)

Prestine 66 inch Bear Victor Patriot with Fascor, RH fixed limb recurve bow, 35 pounds at 28 inch draw. Has original built in sight and rest. New strings, no marks, scratches, or defects, LIKE NEW condition, display model. 
$350.00 OBO Photos available upon request. :wink:


----------



## 555 (May 8, 2003)

Please remove... bow sold to David Flowers


----------

